# Pollen from Borago officinalis?



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I am curious too. Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source) says it's blueish grey but when I did google image search (https://www.google.com/search?q=bor...OPRAhUV62MKHZ7kATQQ_AUICCgB&biw=1773&bih=1333) I see yellow or blueish grey. I had some in my garden last year but I was not paying attention.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are referring to the Borago = Borage, then both the blue and white flower plants
have the white pollen. I have both varieties growing now. Be careful of where you put the
plants as they are invasive and with transparent tiny glass like poking hairs too. Trying to get rid of
them for 3 years now. Every season they reseeded easily here. Too invasive for me though the bees
like them.


----------



## monarchis (Jan 26, 2017)

Kuro and beepro thanks for the info. I'm planning to plant the seeds in flower pots to control the invasion.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Just don't let the seeds fall to the ground. They will grow quite easily.
With good organic soil, planted on the ground it will reach 3 feet high and 5 feet across by summer time full of honey
bees. Like you this year going through the summer dearth I will plant them on top of a big 
fish pond liner in big 30 gal. flower pots. This way I can collect the seeds fallen on the fish liner. The pots will be on a dripper system on a timer. 
At the growing stage they will respond favorably with high nitrogen fertilizer. 


Fish pond liner this season and previous year flowers:


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

The bees love the borage. They usually just get nectar. It booms for a long time until the frost gets it. It seems BeePro and I talk about it alot!
Here is a picture of the pollen.







Fabian


----------

